# Gluvit vs. Coat It



## HahnZooKeeper (Jun 5, 2012)

Can someone help me with this one? I found this stuff while I was looking for a good deal on Gluvit epoxy sealant. Does anyone know how this Amazing Goop "Coat It" stacks up against Gluvit as a sealant? I found it for alot less than Gluvit, but if it's not as good, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jun 6, 2012)

I've heard of a lot of people using Gluvit, never coat it though.. Have you considered Steel Flex? There is a couple pages of reviews.


----------



## Bigkat650 (Jun 6, 2012)

I used the Coat-It on the outside of my hull. Its strong stuff and my boat doesn't leak a drop. Now, Its a bit of a pain to apply it, you only have about 30-40 minutes of working time with it. It is a bit less expensive then steelflex, but also--like Gluvits--requires additional painting to be 100% UV protected.

Its strong stuff, and will work. One word of advise though, if you do use it--flip it upside down a few hours before you open it. If you do not do this, all the graphite will be settled to the bottom and its wicked hard to stir that back into the mixture. A drill stirrer will also be a great thing to use rather then stirring by hand. Also, do not use a normal paint roller--you need to use one that is non-absorbent.


----------



## Mojo^ (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know anything about Coat-It but Gluvit is good stuff. It is specially formulated for aluminum and contains zinc chormate to help it bond to the structure. It may be pricy, but it's worth every penny.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for all of your input, I do appreciate it. So do you think I can use either one of these on the inside of the hull? I'm leaning towards the "Coat It", purely from a $$$$ standpoint though! My tin is dry, very dry, and I am doing this as a preventive measure only. For me right now it's all about the $$$. Doing good so far, but I really want to get back on the water!


----------



## Bigkat650 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ohh yea, coat-it on the inside would seal it up nice. Get the metal down to bare aluminum, and apply. I have a 14ft tin, and the 1 gallon size was more then enough to do the entire exterior of the hull, and the transom, and I still had about 15% left over. It's a bit of a pain to apply, but I went with it for the price reasons, and I'm satisfied with the performance. Its also nice that its ready to go in just 12-18 hours after applied. Just remember to mix thoroughly and remember you only have about 30 minutes to apply it before it starts really setting up.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jun 7, 2012)

Bigkat,
Can you paint over the Coat It?


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, we went with the "Coat-It". I was worried about the set-up time so I got my buddy "Cheesehead" to come over and give me a hand. Let me tell you, I couldn't have done it without him! It sets up too fast for one person to cover all the necessary parts on the hull. 
One piece of advice I have though is; do all of the more horizontal surfaces while it's new. It was more runny and wanted to run down all of the vertical seems I tried to cover early. I went back later and it was already setting up and didn't run on the vertical stuff as easily. Anyway, we did all of the seems and rivets only. That's some "thrifty" advise from one of you guys and it makes total sense. "Just cover the connections. If you got a leak anywhere else, you've got bigger problems than the sealer can fix." 

Thanks Cheesehead, I couldn't have done it without you!!!


----------



## Johnzsmith (Jun 15, 2012)

Where did you get it at and what did it cost? I am wanting to do something similar with my boat and I am on a bit of a budget. Thanks!


----------



## gotmuddy (Jun 15, 2012)

I used coat it on my 18x36". we had two 2lb kits and a 8lb kit. we did it in january in a semi-heated garage and the stuff took FOREVER to cure. Like two days later it was tacky. Heat is your friend. We didnt fool with a paint roller and decided to just use a bondo knife.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jun 15, 2012)

Johnzsmith said:


> Where did you get it at and what did it cost? I am wanting to do something similar with my boat and I am on a bit of a budget. Thanks!


 
I got it online. I just Googled it and Amazon.com came up. I actually ordered it from Wayfair and it cost $28 for the 2lb. container which just barely covered the areas you see in dark gray/black in the pic (all the rivets and seems). Try your local hardware store too, they might carry it. Give back to local business.


----------

